# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  Επισκευή ανεμιστήρα οροφής

## apostan

Καλησπέρα
Έχω  έναν ασύρματο ανεμιστήρα οροφής ο οποίος δεν λειτουργεί. 
http://www.luceplan.com/Prodotti/1/2/156/Blow

Technical data
http://www.luceplan.com/Uploads/File...23562817-1.pdf
http://www.bauteilclick.ch/admin/dat...?lm=1397484907
 Όταν τον εγκατέστησα λειτουργούσε κανονικά για λίγες μέρες. Κάποια στιγμή σταμάτησε να λειτούργει κ αφού τον αποσύνδεσα τον κατέβασα κ τον άνοιξα. Δίνοντας του ρεύμα για να δω που μπορεί να είναι το πρόβλημα ο ανεμιστήρας  άρχισε να λειτουργεί. Αφού τον έλεγξα δεν διαπίστωσα κάτι κ έτσι τον ξανά τοποθέτησα μέχρι που μετά από λίγες μέρες σταμάτησε να λειτουργεί.
Τώρα που τον άνοιξα ξανά διαπίστωσα πως κάποιο πρόβλημα υπάρχει στην πλακέτα. Όταν την χτυπαω κάποιες φορές δουλεύει κ καποιες άλλες σταματαει να δουλεύει ο ανεμιστήρας. Δεν μπορώ να εντοπίσω που είναι το πρόβλημα. Λογικά κάπου δεν κάνει επαφή, κούνησα τα καλώδια αλλά τίποτα κάποιο εξάρτημα επάνω στην πλακέτα το κάνει .
ΕΧΕΙ ΕΝΔΕΙΚΤΙΚΗ ΛΥΧΝΙΑ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΥΠΟ ΤΑΣΗ Η ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗ Κ ΕΤΣΙ ΔΙΑΠΙΣΤΩΝΩ ΟΤΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΚΟΥΝΑΩ ΤΗΝ ΠΛΑΚΕΤΑ ΚΟΒΕΙ

IMG_6256.jpgIMG_6257.jpgIMG_6258.jpgIMG_6259.jpgIMG_6260.jpg

----------


## chipakos-original

Για να μπορέσεις να βρεις αυτή τη βλάβη χρειάζεται να χρησιμοποιήσεις πολύμετρο και κολλητήρι. Υπάρχουν αυτά τα δύο ???Και για να σου δώσω μία γεύση πρέπει να ελέγξεις με το πολύμετρο την τάση του μετασχηματιστή στο δευτερεύον του αλλά επειδή θα χρειαστείς σταθεροποίηση και 4 χέρια ένας τρόπος είναι να κολλήσεις δύο καλωδιάκια στο δευτερεύον και να τα στείλεις στο πολύμετρο στο εναλλασσόμενο. Ετσι χτυπώντας την πλακέτα θα εντοπίσης αν το πρόβλημα είναι στην είσοδο του κυκλώματος (καλώδια παροχής μετασχηματιστής) ή στο επόμενο τμήμα του κυκλώματος .Αυτά για αρχή.

----------


## apilot

Φίλε apostan σαν να βλέπω μερικές ψυχρές κολλήσεις. 
Δοκίμασε να τις κολλήσεις.
Χτύπα ένα-ένα τα υλικά μήπως κάνει την διακοπή.
Καλή επισκευή

----------


## apostan

> Για να μπορέσεις να βρεις αυτή τη βλάβη χρειάζεται να χρησιμοποιήσεις πολύμετρο και κολλητήρι. Υπάρχουν αυτά τα δύο ???Και για να σου δώσω μία γεύση πρέπει να ελέγξεις με το πολύμετρο την τάση του μετασχηματιστή στο δευτερεύον του αλλά επειδή θα χρειαστείς σταθεροποίηση και 4 χέρια ένας τρόπος είναι να κολλήσεις δύο καλωδιάκια στο δευτερεύον και να τα στείλεις στο πολύμετρο στο εναλλασσόμενο. Ετσι χτυπώντας την πλακέτα θα εντοπίσης αν το πρόβλημα είναι στην είσοδο του κυκλώματος (καλώδια παροχής μετασχηματιστής) ή στο επόμενο τμήμα του κυκλώματος .Αυτά για αρχή.





> Φίλε apostan σαν να βλέπω μερικές ψυχρές κολλήσεις. 
> Δοκίμασε να τις κολλήσεις.
> Χτύπα ένα-ένα τα υλικά μήπως κάνει την διακοπή.
> Καλή επισκευή


Υπάρχει κ πολύμετρο κ κολλητήρι,  έλεγξα την έξοδο του M/Σ και δουλεύει  οκ όπως κ το δεξί τμήμα της πλακέτας από όσο διαπίστωσα 
(τα ρελεδακια στα δεξιά είναι για τον έλεγχο του φως κ για τις σκάλες του ανεμιστήρα)

Από ότι βλέπω το πρόβλημα πρέπει να είναι στο αριστερό μέροςτης πλακέτας (επισυνάπτω φωτογραφία) αλλά δεν μπορώ να το ξεχωρίσω ποιο εξάρτημα έχει το πρόβλημα, (υποψιάζομαιέναν πυκνωτή; (λευκό) κ ένα ρελε που υπάρχει εκεί. 

Οσο κ να τα κούνησα κ να τα χτύπησα μεμονωμένα δεν είδα να υπάρχει πρόβλημα με την σύνδεση τους στην πλακέτα

IMG_6282.jpg

----------


## FILMAN

Κάποια σύνδεση ή κόλληση δεν είναι καλή και σου κάνει αυτό το πρόβλημα. Ο άσπρος πυκνωτής πρέπει να είναι ο πυκνωτής λειτουργίας του μοτέρ και το ρελέ δίπλα πρέπει να είναι για την αναστροφή της κατεύθυνσης περιστροφής του μοτέρ (εφόσον αυτή γίνεται από το τηλεχειριστήριο και όχι από διακόπτη πάνω στον ανεμιστήρα).

Είπες ότι υπάρχει ενδεικτική λυχνία που ανάβει όταν η συσκευή είναι υπό τάση. Επειδή δεν το κατάλαβα, η λυχνία αυτή είναι πάντα σβηστή όταν παρουσιάζεται το πρόβλημα, ενώ όταν ανάβει, ο ανεμιστήρας ανταποκρίνεται πάντα κανονικά στις εντολές από το τηλεχειριστήριο; Αν ναι, ψάχνεις το καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας και τις συνδέσεις του για πρόβλημα, εάν μεσολαβούν φίσες σύνδεσης, κοιτάς μήπως κάποιος πόλος δεν είναι καλά κουμπωμένος στη φίσα του (δεν είναι δηλ. τέρμα μέσα ώστε να πιάσουν τα άγκιστρά του), με αποτέλεσμα μια να κάνει επαφή, και μια όχι (συνήθης περίπτωση).

----------


## apostan

> Κάποια σύνδεση ή κόλληση δεν είναι καλή και σου κάνει αυτό το πρόβλημα. Ο άσπρος πυκνωτής πρέπει να είναι ο πυκνωτής λειτουργίας του μοτέρ και το ρελέ δίπλα πρέπει να είναι για την αναστροφή της κατεύθυνσης περιστροφής του μοτέρ (εφόσον αυτή γίνεται από το τηλεχειριστήριο και όχι από διακόπτη πάνω στον ανεμιστήρα).
> 
> Είπες ότι υπάρχει ενδεικτική λυχνία που ανάβει όταν η συσκευή είναι υπό τάση. Επειδή δεν το κατάλαβα, η λυχνία αυτή είναι πάντα σβηστή όταν παρουσιάζεται το πρόβλημα, ενώ όταν ανάβει, ο ανεμιστήρας ανταποκρίνεται πάντα κανονικά στις εντολές από το τηλεχειριστήριο; Αν ναι, ψάχνεις το καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας και τις συνδέσεις του για πρόβλημα, εάν μεσολαβούν φίσες σύνδεσης, κοιτάς μήπως κάποιος πόλος δεν είναι καλά κουμπωμένος στη φίσα του (δεν είναι δηλ. τέρμα μέσα ώστε να πιάσουν τα άγκιστρά του), με αποτέλεσμα μια να κάνει επαφή, και μια όχι (συνήθης περίπτωση).


Ναι η λυχνία είναι πάντα σβηστή όταν παρουσιάζεται το πρόβλημα, φίσες σύνδεσης δεν υπάρχουν, προσπαθω να αλλάξω τις κολλήσεις με 2 κολλητήρια των 30W αλλά δεν καταφέρνω να λιώσουν

----------


## FILMAN

Βάλε φρέσκια κόλληση αντί να προσπαθείς απλώς να ξαναζεστάνεις την παλιά

----------

